# 40% off | Plus choosing a few more loggers!



## maximpep (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes 40% off already reduced prices! 
Also we are accepting applications for loggers! 
Please fill out our application by clicking HERE!



​


----------



## maximpep (Sep 27, 2014)

Make sure you guys include what forums you're on in your application! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

